# Hawks and kids?????



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

We just brought home a two month old Nigerian Dwarf doeling, and one of our other does is ready to kid any day. We were wondering if we need to be worried about the hawks getting to them as they are so small. We do have two Great Pyrenees livestock guardians with our herd.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

As long as the hawks have easy acess to wild, small prey like mice, snakes, gophers, etc. they shouldn't bother kids. During the fall they came a little too close for comfort near our chickens, but they have never bothered the goats. We haven't lost any chickens to hawks either.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

So far none have got any of my goat babies but I don't let them out into the field when they are small either. But one did kill 3 of my chickens 1 did it right in front of me and wasn't even scared. And one got my neighbors chiuawa dog earlier this year.Not sure if that's how ya spell it


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

The does should be big enough to protect them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

There is a possibility there, if the kids are really small and the moment is right for the taking, be careful.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

If the great pyrenees will be out there with them then you should be ok. The polar bears will keep an eye on them. Like Erica said. We dont let ours into the field until while theyre small. We wait until they're AT LEAST 2 weeks old to let them out of the kidding stall and into the field. Other than that, hawks shouldnt be too much of a problamao ;-)

Cade


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Hawks may not be a big problem but watch out for eagles. They can easily grab and carry away a kid.


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

So far, we have had only one incident with a chicken hawk that thought one of the geese looked tender and juicy...til he got close. He was to close to the ground to stop so slammed into the ground and died on impact...got to see the whole thing from a distance and was impressive to watch despite the outcome. I reckon we have either the stupidest or a special class of nearly blind chicken hawks around. 

On the other hand, we have 3 bald eagle nests in our forest behind the farm and keep a close eye when the babies first come out to learn to fly and forage for food.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Your LGDs should keep your babies safe. I know mine will always watch any bird that flies over the the goat pasture. My biggest concern is the eagles. They move here during the winter months when most of our goats start kidding. Snow white babies don't really blend in well if there is no snow on the ground.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks to all who responded to my questions here! I appreciate all your input. A lot of good advice! Haven't seen any eagles in this part of the south, but we'll be on the lookout.


----------

